# Taille des photos et images toujours trop petite sur Mail



## Alksyntrs (14 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

*Je tente d'envoyer des images avec Mail mais celles-ci apparaissent toujours petites.* Jusqu'ici, je n'étais pas confronté à ce problème; j'allais chercher (avec "joindre" sur Mail) mes images/photos et elles s'ajoutaient automatiquement dans leur taille d'origine.

Parfois pour réduire leur taille lorsque c'était nécessaire, et à défaut de connaître un autre procédé, je les chargeait sur Iphoto pour ensuite les envoyer selon la taille souhaitée (option "partage" puis choix entre "petite-moyenne-grande"). Mais depuis peu, cette façon de faire ne fonctionne plus, tout est systématiquement petit. 

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## subsole (14 Mars 2011)

Alksyntrs a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> *Je tente d'envoyer des images avec Mail mais celles-ci apparaissent toujours petites.* Jusqu'ici, je n'étais pas confronté à ce problème; j'allais chercher (avec "joindre" sur Mail) mes images/photos et elles s'ajoutaient automatiquement dans leur taille d'origine.
> 
> ...



Bonjour, 
Mail  => Nouveau message , dépose l'image et ensuite choisis la bonne taille.


----------



## Alksyntrs (14 Mars 2011)

J'avais vu une réponse similaire dans les forums, mais elle ne précisait pas de déposer d'abord l'image, ainsi je n'arrivais pas à trouver cette fameuse option pour changer la taille.

Merci encore !


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Sauf erreur, on cause ici de Mail, application dédiée à la messagerie électronique. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------

